# Grubhub schedule does removal affect early access?



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If I remove hours days in advance does it still affect early access?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> If I remove hours days in advance does it still affect early access?


From my reading of the TOS, yes.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> From my reading of the TOS, yes.
> 
> View attachment 287853


Thanks


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Thanks


How do you like Grubhub?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> How do you like Grubhub?


I like it better than doordash


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I like it better than doordash


It better then Doordash you also don't have to wait at the resterant as much.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I liked my first weekend. Lots of tips, good restaurants (It seems like UE is 90% fast food joints) and pretty busy. I'm kind of bummed out though. I busted ass to take evert offer in order to get Premier status in my first eval. Accepted 30 of 31 trips which, in the math I was taught, is 96%. If you average the three days: 100% 100% and 91% (the day I missed one offer because I was on the phone to a customer about his location) it's 97%

GH says I had an acceptance rate of 94%, missing the "Premier" cutoff by 1%. I've got a call in to support to have them explain THEIR math.

PS: It snowed like crazy here for about two hours yesterday while I was driving. I guess it scared some people off because two prime dinner blocks opened up and I snagged them. Definitely noticed a difference in the quality of offers between being in a scheduled block vs freewheeling it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> I liked my first weekend. Lots of tips, good restaurants (It seems like UE is 90% fast food joints) and pretty busy. I'm kind of bummed out though. I busted ass to take evert offer in order to get Premier status in my first eval. Accepted 30 of 31 trips which, in the math I was taught, is 96%. If you average the three days: 100% 100% and 91% (the day I missed one offer because I was on the phone to a customer about his location) it's 97%
> 
> GH says I had an acceptance rate of 94%, missing the "Premier" cutoff by 1%. I've got a call in to support to have them explain THEIR math.
> 
> PS: It snowed like crazy here for about two hours yesterday while I was driving. I guess it scared some people off because two prime dinner blocks opened up and I snagged them. Definitely noticed a difference in the quality of offers between being in a scheduled block vs freewheeling it.


In my market there really no difference in premier and pro in term of getting schedule you want.if you are a partner there maybe four hour a day for you.I think I will stay pro because that gives you a few more rejections you can do.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> In my market there really no difference in premier and pro in term of getting schedule you want.if you are a partner there maybe four hour a day for you.I think I will stay pro because that gives you a few more rejections you can do.


When are blocks released? I could have sworn my initial program level stated "Thursday @ 2:00pm" for Partners.

When I get my eval today it says "Friday @ 10:00 am" for Pro. I thought higher levels got earlier picks?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Thursday @ 10:00am for premiere, Friday @ 10:00 for pro, Saturday at 10:00 for partners.

Thursday @ 2:00pm was to give you a leg up on your first week.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

andaas said:


> Thursday @ 10:00am for premiere, Friday @ 10:00 for pro, Saturday at 10:00 for partners.
> 
> Thursday @ 2:00pm was to give you a leg up on your first week.


Thanks. Sadly, my "week" started Friday afternoon when all my application stuff finally cleared. Of course all the blocks were gone. I'll see what the pickings are like this week.

For some reason, (maybe the game) I got a notification this afternoon and ended picking up 5:00-9:00. Then at 8:50 I picked up 9:00-10:00. So far, I've just picked up 30 min here, 45 min there after the blocks have already started.

BTW, do you know how/when GH pays their minimum guarantees? In my market its $11:00/hr. I got just enough in 7:00-8:00 and 8:00-9:00 (by 32¢!!!) but 9:00-10:00 I didn't get a single delivery. I looked right before I logged off at 11:00 and there was nothing in my pay summary window.

UE boost (1.3) started at ten so I started double dipping again and made $20 more dollars on UE.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I never get minimum guarantees, always out earn that (I only work evening hours/dinner).


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

andaas said:


> I never get minimum guarantees, always out earn that (I only work evening hours/dinner).


Up until now, me too. (I just started GH last Friday.). I was getting 2-3 deliveries per hour up until that point.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

They pay the hourly $15 here, yesterday 11 hours, GH contribution was $138.81. I had 3 orders.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> They pay the hourly $15 here, yesterday 11 hours, GH contribution was $138.81. I had 3 orders.


Your area is slow. When I'm doing GH, I'm averaging $23-25/hr. I'd rather deliver than sitting around.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Your area is slow. When I'm doing GH, I'm averaging $23-25/hr. I'd rather deliver than sitting around.


I hit those numbers by driving Uber/Lyft/Postmates and Deliv, while collecting the $15 an hour guarantee. I also just sit at home frequently and then take the 30 minute drive to get to Tacobell.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

andaas said:


> I never get minimum guarantees, always out earn that (I only work evening hours/dinner).


Yesterday I scheduled a few blocks. 11:00-1:00 and 5:00-7:00.

Not a single delivery between 11-2. My "GrubHub Contribution" showed $22.10 when I logged off at 1:00. When I logged off at 7:00, it was down to $20 after a few deliveries between 5:00-6:00.



oicu812 said:


> Your area is slow. When I'm doing GH, I'm averaging $23-25/hr. I'd rather deliver than sitting around.


Mostly, yeah. But my storage unit/garage is just on the edge of the main "Hotspot." It's nice to get paid to work on my own cars and take a break every once in a while for a quick run.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

​


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> It better then Doordash you also don't have to wait at the resterant as much.


I hate orders where u have to manually order for the customer and use a pay card. Luckily caviar doesnt have that.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> I hate orders where u have to manually order for the customer and use a pay card. Luckily caviar doesnt have that.


Its mostly Wendys where that happens. Every now and then I get one. Some are very good and some suck.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Qbobo said:


> I hate orders where u have to manually order for the customer and use a pay card. Luckily caviar doesnt have that.


Caviar and Grubhub are my two favorite apps.


----------

